# Why is my Bichon so aggressive?



## gracealexander (May 31, 2013)

I have had a Bichon Frise bitch for about 6 years and she can get quite aggressive. I have a King Charles Cavalier puppy and yesterday my Bichon bit her ear. This was very upsetting as I love both the dogs but I now can't leave them together as I don't trust her.

When she is at her most aggressive is when she decides to guard our bin in the kitchen and growl and even bite anyone who comes near her (apart from males!). Its hard for us to ever give the dogs bones or treats as she guards them and will growl at anyone who goes near her.

I think she took on the role of pack leader in my home so she now does not listen to me. Although if any males come round she will listen to them.
I am coming to the end of my tether with her, I love her and it would break my heart to get rid of her but she is getting dangerous so I am not sure what to do.

I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks

Grace


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

gracealexander said:


> I have had a Bichon Frise bitch for about 6 years and she can get quite aggressive. I have a King Charles Cavalier puppy and yesterday my Bichon bit her ear. This was very upsetting as I love both the dogs but I now can't leave them together as I don't trust her.
> 
> When she is at her most aggressive is when she decides to guard our bin in the kitchen and growl and even bite anyone who comes near her (apart from males!). Its hard for us to ever give the dogs bones or treats as she guards them and will growl at anyone who goes near her.
> 
> ...


Hi Grace

Has this just started/ If so I'd make sure to get her a complete vet check to make sure it's not something medical.
I would get someone professional to help you with building a relationship with your dog so they can see how you and your dog interact and recommend a course of action.

As for the bin, until then can you make it so she can't guard it, ie in the kitchen behind a gate guard or outside? Can they also be separated if they get treats and bones?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It is resource guarding rather than out and out aggression, which is good because it means it is predictable and you know what the triggers are.

If she is guarding the kitchen bin, move it to where she can't access it.

Guarding of bones and high value treats is also a pretty common behaviour. Right now, if you have to give her bones or treats, put her in a crate or somewhere she can eat undisturbed. DON'T allow your other dog near when she is eating.

It has nothing to do with being the pack leader.

See:
How to Prevent Resource Guarding in a Multiple-dog Household | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
How to React When Your Dog Begins Resource Guarding Against Other Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## gracealexander (May 31, 2013)

Unfortunately I think she has always been like this, we sort of used to just accept it because we did not know what else to do but now it can't go on as I can't allow her to hurt my other dogs. She is definitely getting worse.

When she guards bones or treats and we leave her alone she will sometimes run up to us and bark then run back to the bone, it seems like she is playing but then we can't dare try and take it from her.

She also has lashed out a couple of times in her sleep, well not in her sleep but she will wake up then have a go at my chihuahua/pekingese. Not sure why she would do that?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

gracealexander said:


> Unfortunately I think she has always been like this, we sort of used to just accept it because we did not know what else to do but now it can't go on as I can't allow her to hurt my other dogs. She is definitely getting worse.
> 
> When she guards bones or treats and we leave her alone she will sometimes run up to us and bark then run back to the bone, it seems like she is playing but then we can't dare try and take it from her.
> 
> ...


It is not necessarily that she is getting worse. If you have recently got a new pup, this has probably stressed her out a bit and obviously the more household members you have, the more people/dogs she has to guard against!

You can modify this behaviour - read the links, it is doable. The key until you start working on it properly is not to allow her to practice the resource guarding if possible. So feed separately, put her in a separate room for eating chews, etc. I realize if she has been practicing the behaviour all this time she will be pretty darn good at it, but you want to keep her stress to a minimum.


----------

